# mcclusky area duck hunting



## duckhuntr32 (Oct 1, 2002)

hunted the mcclusky area last fall hunting was unbelievable am wondering if anyone knowas what the water conditions look like around this area this year as well as hunter success so far this season i have hunted nd for 25 years those of you who live their are in waterfowlers heaven happy hunting everyone and lets all try to get along residents and non residents alike our camper gpt terrozed last year with a not saying go home non-res hunters


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Your camper got vandalized?That's a shame.McClusky is down, and so are the duck numbers.There's not many,if any roosts south of town so they get jumped out pretty quick Keep your focus north and youll be okay.

Better get security on that RV.It was probably local kids(not much to do :eyeroll: )


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I just returned from the mclusky area from my grampas farm. the duck #'s are down a bit but the water levels are fine and there are plenty of dark geese in the area.


----------

